# [W] High Elves OOP Metal Spearmen



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, it's as simple as the topic title says, really.

Looking for the *old High Elves metal spearmen models*.
Shields are not a must, will gladly take models without them.
Same goes for bases.
A musician and standard bearer would be nice, but I'm primarily looking for simple rank and file models, the more the better.

Just let me know what you have and what you'd ask for them in terms of money or what you might be after trade-wise.

Thanks !


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

**bump**

'cmon, someone sure has a couple of these gathering dust in their cellar or attic.
A mix of HE and WE spearmen would also be okay.

Just name your price or what you're after trade-wise.


----------

